# CCISD-FFA Livestock Show and Auction



## Okie (Aug 22, 2007)

Clear Creek Independent School District
28th Annual FFA Livestock Show and Auction

January 28, 2010

CCISD Ag Event Center
2155 West NASA Parkway
League City

Buyer/Sponsor Dinner
5:00 to 6:45 pm

Auction starts at 7:00 pm


----------

